# need ecm, tcm and eng. harness for 07 sentra and..



## Roadan (Jul 20, 2009)

need ecm, tcm and eng. harness for 07 sentra and.. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Looking for an engine and transmission computer for my 07 sentra. Would like an engine harness as well if possible. Need drivers airbag 2 tone and module as well. Engine cover 2 if you have one... Yes, its a rebuild, almost done.

The skinny:

w/o abs
w/ cruise and cvt
VIN 3n1ab61e77l603586
ECM# mec90-010-c1-683.(cant read the last number)
TCM# 31036et100 etg51-130n g1 6803

HELP?
Chris


----------



## Roadan (Jul 20, 2009)

*WTB: engine harness airbag module and driverside wheel airbag>>>*

I have had a terrible time finding these parts tring to match VIN numbers to a common part number. Is there something special about any of this particular parts that are making them so hard to come by?

Chris


----------

